# Mebeverine tablets, does any one else use them?



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

Recently i've found imodium is becoming less and less effective. About a year ago i went to my doctor and he suggested i use something called mebeverine instead, i decided on sticking to imodiums then because i was pretty sure they were working ok. About a year on and they're not so effective and i came across a packet he'd given me in the cupboard incase i decided to switch. They're still years in sell by date and over the christmas holidays i'm not going out much and so i'm thinking of giving them a try. I have a few questions though. How effective are these? I've read i'm supposed to take them 3 times a day 20 minutes before meals. If i stop taking them for a day or so will the drugs stop working quite quickly? and also am i able to take these with imodiums or not?


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi! Mebeverine (also sold as Colofac or Colace) is not an anit diarreahal (sp?). It's an antispasmodic so it's designed to help with the cramps but it won't stop diarreah. That being said a side effect of it stopping the intestinal cramps is constipation so it may stop you up a little.I took it about 2 years ago and it made me so C I was in agony and had to go off it but I've recently given it another go and this time round no problems with the C but it's great for pain! I wouldn't take it seeing as it's so far past the useby date but it's worth asking your GP for another trial of them when you next see them. In the meantime you can buy buscopan over the counter which is also an antispasmodic (or Donnatab or Donnatel) but they're not as strong in my opinion. Good luck and I hope this helps! Oh and yes, if you need to you can combine them with immodium!Sorry edited to add, you can take them up to 3 times a day but I only take them when the pain is bad and that way they don't clog me up so much. They'll generally last you about 4-6 hours at most so yes, if you stop taking them they'll stop working quite rapidly.


----------



## 19054 (Dec 14, 2006)

Hiya i did try these tablets and unfortunaltly they didnt do anything for me there for cramps not D you can take imodium with them but they didnt help with the pain or D for me.Everyone is differnt with tablets thou so give them a go!claire


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

Is it actually colace? They gave me colace after my son was born because I was on vicodin which was constipating and colace was a stool softener so I wouldn't damage anything that was healing from my tear when I had a bm.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Ooopsie, sorry, I meant Colese! DON'T go and get Colace!!!


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

Heya, thanks for the advice. I started taking them but so far i think i've got worse. But i don't think i've given them a proper chance because seeing as i started taking them right before christmas i have had chocolate thrown at me from all angles from my massive family who have no clue what to get me lol. I dare not look at the scales at the moment either. Any way i'll keep them up for a bit longer and see if they help at all.


----------



## 19596 (Jan 3, 2007)

hi thereto the person taking mebeverine i was on them for a start with methylcellulose but the mebeverine did not much methylcellulose bulks you up i take 2 tablets twice a day and am now on buscupan which so far has been very good it may not work for all but worth a mention to your gp i take 2 buscapan 4 times a day makes you a little constipated but a big change from constant d


----------

